# I need the ultimate computer geek



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

OK Antivirus 2010.

If someone could create it, there must be someone who can get my files off my hard drive.
DH and his friend tried to fix it, now it will not load windows. I don't know what they did, because they were pulling that it's-useless-to-explain-to-you-because-you-don't-know-computers BS.

All I know is there must be SOMEONE, SOMEWHERE who can pull my files off it. Hack into it with a second computer, something. Seriously, I will pay someone. If it will work, I'll even buy that scam fix from Antivirus 2010. I don't care. All I know is that because DH wants to be a computer wiz, the only thing everything was backed up to was a removable external hard-drive - which hasn't worked since he dropped it.

Please, help.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Before anyone else messes with the pc hard drive, take the drive into a *reputable computer shop*...this does not mean Best Buy, Geek Squad etc. 

If you do not know of such a shop, ask your son (if applicable), neighbor's son, work IT person etc to recommend a shop.

For a fee, the shop will be able to connect the drive to another pc (make sure you them it may be infected) and they can see if the files are recoverable then they will give you a quote.

Also DO NOT buy an scam fix for AV 2010...it is a scam itself. Once you a working pc again, invest in a good router/firewall and antivirus solution such as AVG, Avast, Nod32 etc. Again, pay a reputable shop to install and configure all this for you.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Sadly, DH and his friend are the local go-to guys, with things like the computers awful because people don't do maintenance type stuff. They are on an ego trip with this and telling me that since they couldn't fix it - it can't be fixed. 

I'm going to have to find someone else who can tell me where a shop is - because all they will tell em is the shop can't if they cant. Forget the fact that they're messing with nonsense equipment they've cobbled together themselves. What do I look for to know a shop is reputable?

Grrr, if they've lost this stuff on me messing around, DH will be wearing the hard drive.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

First off, yes, it *CAN* be fixed. I just 'fixed' a computer @ work the other day with this EXACT same virus.

That being said, I'll be blunt and say that while we *can* give instructions for this, it's nowhere NEAR the easiest virus to remove....and you're probably money ahead, as Kari said, to find a GOOD IT guy to either remove this for you, or back your files up and reload it. If the tech is decent, as Kari/myself/others are, they can have it removed in an hour or two. I've got 12+ years of experience, and it still took me about 1.5 hours to remove it...and we could have backed up files, reloaded the PC and restored files in that same time period. Only reason we didn't was because it was an 'important' person and they didn't want us to reload the PC. 

Additionally, there are several variations, all with different removal processes...and the steps aren't just "Run this antivirus program, reboot, then run this one and you're done." It's fairly intensive. If there's flat out no one around who can or will help who's worth a darn, we can probably publish some steps to try; but they will be at your own risk, so to speak; and it'll take you longer to do it than it'd take us to do it.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kung, do you do this professionally?
How much would you charge to pull my files off? Seriously, I can mail you the hard drive and pay with paypal.

*ALL* I care about is getting off my pictures and word files. The most "sensitive" info on there is a moon shot of DH - and after totally not backing up anything for me (I asked at least a hundred times if it was backed up) you may spread it all over the internet with a funny caption.

WE're new to this area, I don't know anyone around here I could even ask, and at this point I'm thinking about putting it in a box and hiding it until I can make a trip to visit family - maybe my aunt knows someone in the city.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

If Kung doesn't want to do it for you I will. I am def not as experienced as he is but I should be able to pull you docs and pics off the drive for you.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, I do this professionally.

Actually....hold on one second. You live in Salem, Arkansas?

LOL!

Believe it or not, my parents live there...and I was planning on going down there this weekend for a visit.  I used to live in Elizabeth, AR, down near the Hand Cove resort, if that means anything to you.

'll let you know for sure tomorrow whether or not I'm going there this weekend...but even if I don't go, at least you know I live only 3 hours away from you, and the hard drive should only take a day or so to get here, and back. 

NO this doesn't mean you get free tech support all the time - I have to do that with my Dad anyways. LOL But pulling stuff off shouldn't be tough at all.

PM me and give me some information - you might even know my mom & dad. 

(By the way, knowing the area like the back of my hand, I can pretty much unequivocally say that Kari's suggestion here is wrong - not because it's wrong in and of itself, but because I know the Salem, AR area and don't know too many IT techs there AT ALL, much less decent ones. :gaptooth: The one I used to do computer contracting work for was BBS Computers out of Mountain Home, AR; the guy's a bit blunt and such, but he does good work, although he charges for his time, like anyone else does.)


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

And the Gods of Technology smile!
Pm sent
And thanks again all!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll leave this to Kung - but good luck to all!

Arkansas is a great state - I love the Ozarks!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep, will be down that way on Saturday and will stop by and see what we're dealing with. We'll get 'er done one way or another.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Not to stop whats going on but I picked up a little kit that you plug in the hard drive then plug the USB cable into your good computer and it sees it as another drive. Only 20$ and I bet 10 people have used it for the same thing. Just update your virus protection on the good computer and get your files. I picked it up because whenever somebody in the family has a computer die I seem to get the job of saving it or trying to.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A combination of Malwarebytes and Spybot will get rid of it. Unfortunatly you need to have both of those already on the computer (or on the network at least) because it will prevent you from downloading them.
I've done this for many (30 - 40) of the computers at work.

Seriously people, don't wait til you have a problem to install Malwarebytes and Spybot on your computers (along with a good anti-virus program). And keep them updated.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

With all due respect to those who have posted, Malwarebytes and Spybot aren't guaranteed to remove these. I know because I've been troubleshooting this particular virus/spyware thing for going on 2 or 3 years, and sometimes it gets knocked out; other times it's better to simply reload the computer.

I'm not saying to NOT try running Malwarebytes and Spybot. I'm simply saying it might not remove everything; that's all.

And I have that kit you speak of; it's very handy.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

If you feel like it, ship it up to me here in Canada. I run Linux on my systems in the house and at the farm so we're pretty comfortable with regards to viruses and that sort of foul rubbish.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kung said:


> With all due respect to those who have posted, Malwarebytes and Spybot aren't guaranteed to remove these.


It what we have always used here at our company and it has always done it without fail.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Not saying it hasn't; but I've run across hundreds of computers that have had it; and maybe I've hit the hard strains, but I've run across some that Rkill.exe/Rkill.com won't stop, and if you know anything about those 2 executables, then you know that means it's nasty.

Like I said....there are different iterations, I think; some are easy to remove, some not so easy, and some just are terrible.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Personally, I'd pull out the HD, put it in an external USB enclosure, and pull the files off, using another computer (with all files on it backed up). Pull all the files off, reinstall windows, and start over.

Sometimes it's easier than battling certain virii.

Of course, it's even easier to avoid such problems in the first place... I've had zero problems since I migrated to an online email service only (gmail). No chance of virii getting inside my hd. (all files are scanned online first, automatically).

good luck (and I'd take Kung's advice over mine anyday... I'm just a Bush Engineer... he's a pro)


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Actually, that's pretty much exactly what I'm doing, Texican; 'cept I'm shipping it back to her because I didn't have the right tool @ the time - my fault.

I stopped by for about an hour; we had to find the computer that the hard drive went with (long story ) to see what the deal was. Long story short, they not only have a virus infestation on it (and a nasty one) but some registry keys *and* system files missing that prevent it from booting. It's like a 120GB hard drive; they've got another 80GB hard drive.

Her husband knows how to install Windows, so far as I know; so I'm going to

- pull everything off with my external IDE/SATA/eSATA-to-USB connection kit,
- back it up
- and send them both the hard drive and the files back
- as well as a copy of all drivers needed for their particular computer model (it's an Acer).

Then he'll reformat and reload XP on this hard drive, reload drivers, restore the personal files, and then use the OTHER hard drive as a sort of 'backup' slaved hard drive.

But you're pretty much right on the money, Texican - not worth the time and money to try to actually fix the problems; pulling the files off and reformatting/reloading will take much less time. 

If I were them I'd ALSO load Ubuntu on it for just regular surfing around; but I'll leave that to them.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It was a pleasure meeting you. DH wants to know did you try the jam? 

LOL, and we actually HAVE a brand new disk for Ubuntu.:dance: That was the first thing our BIL recommended to have this never happen again.

Thanks for the well wishing Texican. I actually told Kung that it was ok with me if all the computer ended up being good for was target practice so long as I got my files back! Anything more is just gravy. Poor DH has been greiving his computer though, but I think he mostly misses meeting his brother on WoW. Poor guy! He had just gotten the expansion for his Bday so they could be DeathKnights together. Gotta love the long-distance male bonding.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I did - I quite liked it on toast


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Otter said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you. DH wants to know did you try the jam?
> 
> LOL, and we actually HAVE a brand new disk for Ubuntu.:dance: That was the first thing our BIL recommended to have this never happen again.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishing Texican. I actually told Kung that it was ok with me if all the computer ended up being good for was target practice so long as I got my files back! Anything more is just gravy. Poor DH has been greiving his computer though, but I think he mostly misses meeting his brother on WoW. Poor guy! He had just gotten the expansion for his Bday so they could be DeathKnights together. Gotta love the long-distance male bonding.


Can understand the "jonesing" for the computer to be working. I was all high and mighty... "I don't need no computer"... back in the early nineties, when all my friends and compatriots were jumping in. When I finally did take the plunge, I was able to rediscover music, art, friends, etc., that I thought were lost forever. NOW, it's an integral part of my life. I went 6 days without internet week fore last, and 'could' have gotten a short term dialup account, but figured I'd go cold turkey. It was rough.

SMS... Small World Syndrome... can't beat it! Kung's parents live in the same town as ya'll, and he was willing to come over and help out with the 'boat anchor'! Priceless.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, Texican, we use the computer for _everything_. We homeschool DD - we get 80% of the curriculum from online. Either educational sites and programs or printing out worksheets. Cheaper then buying workbooks because maybe concept A she gets right away, so why do 5 pages on it, maybe concept B she needs more practice and she needs 7 pages.

We don't have a cable bill. If we want to watch a program, we look for it online. Lots of the Discovery channel stuff is online (we LOVE Mythbusters) and Stagevu has lots of educational stuff, PBS' Frontier House, etc. Hulu for House and a couple of sites for movies
We own a TV that we got in trade but it sits in the living room not plugged in to anything. Ought to sell it.

We don't have a phone bill. We've got a MagicJack. There's also skype and instant messaging. I generally call or email (my family lives all over) and all 3 of DH's brothers are 1000+ miles away. But they are forever sending each other stuff, I mentioned they play WoW together, just typing into the message box the whole time.

We'll both pick up a little work on the computer. Usually a bit of graphic design. We'll make you business cards, brochures, anything like that. DH is good at things like Flash and I do internet research and rent-a-secretary type stuff. Need official letters written, some Excel run, a new Access type database - that's me! Also I do product resolution, where someone doesn't want to/cant spend hours on the phone and write umpteen letters to get something resolved. I can.
There's not alot of that kind of work around, but we take all we can get!

I've also been working on a book forever. But I swear, one day I will actually publish something! I was ready to sit on the floor and bawl for a few days if it was gone. About 1/3 is written into spiral notebooks, but the rest was backed up on the external hard drive. Which fell. 
Never again. Bought a pink (so DH knows it's mine) flash drive and 50 blank disks.

And of course it's hard to even buy a decent film camera anymore. Film and developing is $$$ All the baby and most of DD's pictures are digital.

I didn't realize till Kung mentioned (thank you Kung!!) just how much stuff was on there!

And yeah, when it went down we were totally without for 5 days. DH had been talking to a neighbor about buying one of his rebuilts so we did. My mother (god bless her, she drives me nuts  ) was ready to call the police to do a safety check on me. She left a message and it took 2 days for me to call back so she left another asking if I was mad at her or dead  At least DD comes by her dramatic tendencies honest!


----------

